# How Busy Are You?



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

I was just wondering how busy everyone is!!! because im very busy for this time of year, its really usually crazy busy.. im having trouble keeping up.

On a side note I think Wells Fargo is buying everything they can get their hands on. This is just crazy for one bank to under write over half the mortgages in the Nation. And i thought BOA was bad but damn!

Oh and Wells is breaking up their portfolio between 5 or 7 Nations now. So Ive come to the conclusion that BOA is going to fallow suit and take Wells lead and Break up their portfolio too. 

Diversity is the flavor of the year, SQ is getting way to much bad press of late, and its making BOA look bad. 

Just think? somewhere there is a hatch back Pinto riding around with a push mower in it.


----------



## mtmtnman (May 1, 2012)

Pretty dead here but new construction is booming.....:thumbup:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

I just hired another crew today! I was in the ATL over the weekend and my phone rang off the hook! This crap is starting to ruin my free time. We were having enough trouble keeping up and then it snowed! Now we can't get anywhere and the guys are clearing driveways.

We have been paying out more for this time of year than ever in the past! Siding and windows are booming and realtor work is steady.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I just hired another crew today! I was in the ATL over the weekend and my phone rang off the hook! This crap is starting to ruin my free time. We were having enough trouble keeping up and then it snowed! Now we can't get anywhere and the guys are clearing driveways.
> 
> We have been paying out more for this time of year than ever in the past! Siding and windows are booming and realtor work is steady.


You was in Atlanta and you didn't even think of stopping by my office.. now that just takes the cake their buddy, you know im only 3 hrs away right?

Did i just here your say "taking away from my free time" what the hell is that? those word are foreign to me, try to speck English bro. 

Got my w-2 back last week .. yep im screwed!!! Looks like I didn't spend anuff in Dec. 

You should really come see the girls in the office sometime tho, we would love to show you our setup. you can come on dress down day.. its Monday threw Friday!!:innocent:


----------



## PropPresPro (Apr 12, 2012)

Normally it is the slow time of year, but evidently not this year. We started getting slammed with work from about mid last week, and it hasn't slowed down yet. I am flying out to Hawaii tomorrow. Looks like another working vacation for me. Oh well.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Zuse said:


> You was in Atlanta and you didn't even think of stopping by my office.. now that just takes the cake their buddy, you know im only 3 hrs away right?
> 
> Did i just here your say "taking away from my free time" what the hell is that? those word are foreign to me, try to speck English bro.
> 
> ...


I would love to stop by. We went down on Thursday rolled into the Hotel around 2 am then met some friends for lunch at the Varsity downtown. Headed back out to Fayetteville for a gathering at a buddies house and dinner. Left around 9-10 hit the rack, had breakfast Saturday at the Waffle House (we don't have one anywhere near here) then went to the Dome for Supercross racing all day. Left the dome late went back to the hotel slept, packed and we were back home by 4pm. 

It was a down and back really. I need to see how this bidding for Illinois works out. I may have some free time to travel quicker than I think.:whistling2:


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> I would love to stop by. We went down on Thursday rolled into the Hotel around 2 am then met some friends for lunch at the Varsity downtown. Headed back out to Fayetteville for a gathering at a buddies house and dinner. Left around 9-10 hit the rack, had breakfast Saturday at the Waffle House (we don't have one anywhere near here) then went to the Dome for Supercross racing all day. Left the dome late went back to the hotel slept, packed and we were back home by 4pm.
> 
> It was a down and back really. I need to see how this bidding for Illinois works out. I may have some free time to travel quicker than I think.:whistling2:


Its going to go much like the RFP went.. promisses made non-kept, your like a bug in rug up their bud. its not a vendor issue its a turnaround issue.

Speaking of Fayetteville, their harassing me to take it over, i get that call at least once a week. Damn i wish i have more vendors in NC, i could freaking retire in 2 yrs tops. That state is on fire, Wells owns the whole damn state.
Between Jacksonville and Wilmington 72 pop-locks in 3 weeks.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

PropPresPro said:


> Normally it is the slow time of year, but evidently not this year. We started getting slammed with work from about mid last week, and it hasn't slowed down yet. I am flying out to Hawaii tomorrow. Looks like another working vacation for me. Oh well.


I could work from Hawaii, then again i would probably not come home. knowing me I would start a P&P business their too.:thumbsup:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

Fayetteville Georgia not NC. Remind me to teach you some geography when I come visit. You can buy the drinks!


----------



## BRADSConst (Oct 2, 2012)

Not in the P&P biz so I don't have my finger on that pulse.

However, the SAMS vendor I rehab for called last Friday and said they bid 25 FNMA, Freddie and PAS rehabs last week alone.

No shortage of private party work around here, I just wish the damn spring weather would start showing up on the 10 day forecast. Customers are wanting to hold off on door and window replacements and I'm to lazy to work outside with -20 windchills.


----------



## Zuse (Nov 17, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> Fayetteville Georgia not NC. Remind me to teach you some geography when I come visit. You can buy the drinks!


GA can fall of the map for all i care, I got NC on my mind.. for-sure the drinks are on me.. as long as Office honeys can come!! they want to meet you anyhow.


----------



## expressreo (Jun 12, 2014)




----------



## expressreo (Jun 12, 2014)

I can't tell you how many occupancy checks I've done in the past month


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

I had three initial grass cut approvals this week.:santa:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> I had three initial grass cut approvals this week.:santa:


We have had a few of those as well. First we would have to dig out the grass. Brrrr.....


----------



## JDRM (Apr 16, 2012)

Very busy here also, approx 30-40 initial secures in the past month. Unusually busy for this time of yr! :thumbsup:


----------



## GTX63 (Apr 12, 2012)

Craigslist Hack said:


> We have had a few of those as well. First we would have to dig out the grass. Brrrr.....


Are those before and afters?


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

GTX63 said:


> Are those before and afters?


Those are the action photo's because all we did there was secure the back door. Thebes, IL not too much going on there right now!


----------



## expressreo (Jun 12, 2014)

It's 2008 over again


----------

